# Potato cuts



## luvs (Mar 20, 2006)

i have to keep up with my knife skills (i get graded on them often) so i have a bunch of potatoes that i want to pare, then cut into different shapes. 
they'll be in many different cuts, from 1/16th" to a tournet. what ought i cook with these? i'm keeping them in thier own containers instead of combining them.
if you have questions pertaining to a cut of potato or something like that i'll give you more specifics. 
thanks!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 20, 2006)

How about some scalloped potatoes
or hash browns  or you could use some for mashed potatoes.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 20, 2006)

> How about some scalloped potatoes
> or hash browns  or you could use some for mashed potatoes.



Heh, not going to happen with the beautifully shaped tournet cuts.

Perhaps you should use the tournet shapes in something where your handy-work will not go unoticed like in a potato salad (not smothered in mayonnaise/cream/sour cream mind you) with perhaps some rocket, feta and walnuts dressed in an ev-oo and lemon juice dressing (or maybe a salad of some watercress, avocado and some optional pinenuts/walnuts). 

Or perhaps in soup or stew where the shape will not go unnoticed (best of course in a simple clear broth or consomme...but would potato work well, you generally do not need potato used as a garnish in a broth).


----------



## pdswife (Mar 20, 2006)

Just an idea haggis...   :0


----------



## Constance (Mar 20, 2006)

I would want the tournets to stand out in the meal. Perhaps toss them in olive oil and seasonings of your choice and roast them in the oven. Do the same with fresh asparagus spears. Saute Fresh mushrooms in butter and garlic. Serve with something like sirloin tips or a nice chopped sirloin steak. 
With your 1/16th inch potatoes, how about making some seaoned potato chips? Maybe dust them with a Southwest seasoning after deep frying, and serving with 2-3 different dips. 
What other types of cuts will you be doing?


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 20, 2006)

turns go well with small roasts or grilled chops ... quite the plating!  all those tiny bruniose etc and the scraps can be used for broths and soups, as potato thickener (simmered down) or the regualr shaped ones can be quickly sauteed in butter and garlic and used as tiny crouton on salads.


----------



## luvs (Mar 21, 2006)

thanks! these may work well.


----------



## luvs (Mar 23, 2006)

i've plenty of potatoes - any other recipes?
thanks!
more of those potatoes waiting in my kitchen.


----------

